# Forum Issues Please Post Them Here



## Gizmo (21/10/13)

We have no issues currently but if they arise please post them here.

Can you please include the following information when reporting a problem:
1) Error received or problems description
2) Browser and version (or Tapatalk version)
3) Operating system and version
4) What you were doing on the forum at the time
5) Time problem occurred
6) Any other information you think might be relevant


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/10/13)

None  So far so good will be sure to post though


----------



## Andre (22/10/13)

Just a question. Can one do multi quoting? If so, how please. Thx.


----------



## Gizmo (22/10/13)

Matthee you just press the reply button multiple times on the different posts.


----------



## Derick (22/10/13)

Matthee said:


> Just a question. Can one do multi quoting? If so, how please. Thx.





Gizmo said:


> Matthee you just press the reply button multiple times on the different posts.


 
Ha and here I was hitting the quote button and copy paste


----------



## Andre (22/10/13)

Thanks Warren.


----------



## eviltoy (22/10/13)

I have one gripe and that is the refresh bar in the top right. That flashing is going to make me go all epileptic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/10/13)

Resolved issue

Reactions: Like 2


----------

